# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Random weird bursts of energy

## mattbrox

Okay for about a month whenever I'm just watching TV or am using my laptop at least once an hour I get a sudden weird rush and I have to clench my fists really tight or hit something to get rid of it. It's almost like hundreds of little adrenaline rushes. 
Anyone else ever have anything like this? It's starting to become a pest.

----------


## BlakeE45

Hmm... I have only gotten this during meditation. It happens frequently to me during that, but not any other time.

----------


## Moodyangel

I'm not sure either but it may be a chemical imbalance in your brain that sends these rush signals to your body.  Sounds weird, but just trying to think of anything that may explain what you are feeling.

----------

